# Amazing Grace DVD



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 21, 2004)

Does anyone have an opinion on whether this is worth getting?

http://greatchristianbooks.spreadtheword.com/store/STWViewItem.asp?ISBN=RM5TKL1PO3


----------



## Puritanhead (Dec 26, 2004)

I bought it while visiting Westminster Presbyterian after talking with one of the participants, Dr. Schultz, a Reformed history professor at Liberty. Well worth $25.

I thought it was cool... If for only hearing Spurgeon's Arminian mock prayer read aloud... great minds make an appearance. It was beautifully put together... Nice music and a nice cast of characters... It cover a lot of doctrine and controversy, all the while keeping a soteriological focus. It's great for those on the fence, if only to bring them out of their comfortable "will worship" mindset by asking and answering those tough questions.

I thought a little better job could be done in explaining "all" verses giving creedence to universal atonement rather than just saying all is hyperbole... The scope of "all" in 2 Peter 3:9 is qualified by "towards us," the promise spoke of earlier, and the salutation in the introduction to the epistle written to the "elect" a body of believers. 

It is great for Sunday School indoctrination.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 26, 2004)

From the link;

This product is no longer available. Please update your links


----------



## Puritanhead (Dec 26, 2004)

http://www.amazinggracedvd.com/


----------



## turmeric (Dec 26, 2004)

try monergismbooks.com. They may be out but plan to get more.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 26, 2004)

Looks good, may have to pick it up.

Thanks


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 26, 2004)

Check this out before you buy:

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=7582#pid113975


----------

